# Lucky Reptile Desert Metal Halide



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi all,

Wondering who has experience of these used within a vivarium? And good/bad points appreciated!!

For instance, in a viv of say 48" x 18" x 18", what wattage would be most appropriate, for a basking spot around 35c with a background temp of around 28-30c?? Though i understand unlike MVB's, the mercury vapour bulbs can be statted? 

And they do the flood and the spot bulb, i'm assuming the spot will give a hotter spot but is obviously going to have a more restricted useful UV field for basking, however this would be negated if used in addition to T5 lighting?

Any thoughts/comments gratefully received!!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

They are very good lamps, but... You wouldnt be able to use one in a Viv 18" high with the lamp holder and bulb you wouldnt have enough clearance underneath the lamp to safely use one, The animal needs to be a minimum of 30cm away from the surface of the bulb.

They can not be statted at all, they require a ballast that has a high draw of power on start up any interruption to the supply of electric will cause the bulb to go out and then a safety feature will kick in preventing the bulb from reigniting for about 15 minutes, 

In a 48 x 18 x 18 vivarium you are better off installing a T5 strip light and use in conjunction with a thermostatically controlled halogen basking lamp.

The lucky reptile metal halide is the wrong tool for the job, They are for using above deep glass terrariums where animals can travel up and down arboreally to regulate their UVB exposure or in large enclosure of at least 2ft height so you can safely mount the bulb a safe distance away from the animal.

I use them above mesh panels in the roof of plastic herptek arboreal vivariums that are 4ft high, 3ft wide and 2ft deep, they are great for this type of enclosure.


----------



## johnre14 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey

Thanks for that! Where I said mercury vapour, i meant to say metal halide!
As I have read several bits and pieces that talk about the fact they can be statted?! I did wonder how that was possible though.

Cheers
John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

yeah i guessed you meant metal halide, but just to confirm and incase anyone else is unsure...

Metal halide bulbs can NOT be used in conjunction with a thermostat, they also break the shit out of timers as well...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have one over one of our indoor winter turtle ponds. Agree about the "waiting time" if it doesn't come on the first time, but in all the time we have had it August 2010 (obviously not the original bulb!) I would say this has only happened about half a dozen times. It is in use daily from, approximately end of October - April when they return to their outside pond.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...oise/571276-new-indoor-pond-longish-post.html

There have been some amendments since then, ie filter box. It is in a utility room so not the most attractive feature!


----------

